# Sakakawea 1/10



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just returned from another Big lake trip, unlike past days, today was very quiet. We moved around alot and couldn't find the fish.  We have been fishing near New Town. This area is usually good for us the first couple of weeks of January, then we head further south on the river,and I think its time to head that direction!


----------

